# Rosie's Thread



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is a cutie. Pretty soon she will be your best friend and you will wonder what you would do without her.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie is beautiful! Sounds like she's doing great.  Our 14 week old pup is struggling with house training.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Rosie's such a cutie pie


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> Rosie is beautiful! Sounds like she's doing great.  Our 14 week old pup is struggling with house training.


Yeah it's day to day here, tonight alone she had 2 accidents after I wrote the post.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's very pretty. This time will go very fast and you'll find yourself missing the puppy stage....LOL


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Rosie is gorgeous, Dawn!

Can't wait to see more pictures of her! She has such beautiful fur!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome pup and quick to learn too. I have always had a hard time training. My 4 month old still has lots of accidents but I know it just takes time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Rosie is just so cute and adorable she looks tiny compared to our 11 week old Albie. She sounds to be settling in really well. So glad things are improving. Hope it goes well when you start back at work next week. I am feeling very sad that the holiday is nearly over it has been great having 2 weeks with our new pup.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone's puppy doing the whole growling/barking/nipping? If shes playing she will do it, if your holding her all of sudden she will do it, sometimes when we pick up to come inside (we live on the 2nd floor and it's impossible for her to climb themail stairs) she will do it then she does it with everyone but me and my kid it's almost like she knows I'm pack leader but still tries to challenge my husband, my sister, my mom.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Anyone's puppy doing the whole growling/barking/nipping? If shes playing she will do it, if your holding her all of sudden she will do it, sometimes when we pick up to come inside (we live on the 2nd floor and it's impossible for her to climb them) she will do it then she does it with everyone but me and my kid it's almost like she knows I'm pack leader but still tries to challenge my husband, my sister, my mom.


I think most of that at this age is they are learning what everyone wants from them. It's like they are conflicted. They want to be good but just are not sure yet of what to do. I bet with consistent training it will stop as she gets more mature and understands what she needs to do when you give her a comnand.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She starts puppy K in 2 weeks so that should definitely help us out with certain commands and further potty training.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Dawn
Albie does it too especially in an evening when he has the zoomies.He will race around bark and try to nip any ankle in his path. At the beginning of the week when we told him "down" if he put his paws on the coffee table or couch he wasnt always responding and when we put him down he did growl at my son and husband a few times. So we started to ignore or walk out the room for a minute if he nipped or barked. We also did lots more name call games with all the family and more sit, stay, lay. The last 2 days he has licked our feet or ankles rather than nipped most times and only barked once at my son today during a fast ball game. We are finding if he isnt hyper, calling him and saying sit often stops him when he looks like he is about to ankle nip. He is still needing to be put down sometimes when his paws are on the table but no nipping or barking today when we did it and he is getting down more often with commands. I have been told it is just exhuberant puppy behaviour or boundary testing and since he is amazing gentle and obedient 95% of the time I believe this. Oh we were also advised not to sit on the floor with him and be above his head so he knows we are all 'boss" so we stopped this for now and he is responding to my son much better now. ( But I am missing sitting beside him cuddling). He snuggles by my feet instead.They learn so fast dont they. Goldens are amazing.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She is so incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris, any new pics of Rosie?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I promise i will take some either today or tomorrow for her 10 week birthday lol 

shes under the weather today sneezed a few times and her nose is kinda runny not to bad, shes also coughed a few times im watching her closely shes still wants to play and eat/drink and go out.

it went from almost 75 a few weeks ago to 20's 30's and 40's here during the day and 10-15 at night


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my - she is adorable!


----------



## loveinthenorth (Jan 5, 2016)

so so cute! Our comes home on the 16, I cant wait!!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie goes everytime we get her out, but if we go past 1hr-1 1/2 hrs she will have an accident, 99% of the time we get her out but this morning I tripped and fell and didn't get to her and she wet the floor.

She will be 10 weeks tomorrow how long should she be able to hold her bladder? 

She's very bitey right now, loves to growl/bark and nip when you pick her up she's so sassy lol.

We met the trainer and puppy k 1 starts with in the next week or 2.

I'm just worried I'm failing with potty training.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

You are doing fine with your potty training. 10 weeks is still very young. Some puppies can go for longer periods of time than others. I found that our girls could not hold it as long as the boys when they were puppies. I think 1-1/2 hours is about right. Just keep at it and all of a sudden you notice they are going for longer periods of time in between potty breaks.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

As promised here she is 10 weeks old today

They are up right in my phone i don't know why they load sideways here


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She looks so sweet.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

She is growing fast. She is such a pretty puppy!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I noticed today im starting feel better about her now, and with more time I'm sure i will be completely attached to her.

I also noticed she is getting so much bigger she's longer and weighs more.

When she runs in the yard she prances so we call her prancing pony lol


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> I noticed today im starting feel better about her now, and with more time I'm sure i will be completely attached to her.
> 
> I also noticed she is getting so much bigger she's longer and weighs more.
> 
> When she runs in the yard she prances so we call her prancing pony lol


When you have a chance post another pic - she is so pretty!

My Gigi sounds like a horse running in the house


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes a prancing pony, i will take one now shes not happy i brushed her down and gave her a flea treatment lol


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Sleeping in her xpen lol she loves her bed in there will sleep in there even though the door is not closed.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Sleeping in her xpen lol she loves her bed in there will sleep in there even though the door is not closed.


Love love the pics! She has such a pretty face. I like how you have lots of pink stuff for her - that's so adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rosie's adorable, she's really growing.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

It's like 63 here today so we had her outside for over an hour while we cleaned up the yard and put some stuff away she's passed out on her bed lol


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Look at that cute little tummy! She is so sweet and dainty


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes definitely dainty she's my pretty prancing pony, with a sassy attitude.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie had a perfect day yesterday i hung her bells where she can get them and were just now learning to use them. today she has 2 accidents both my fault this morning at 630am i got up with dh and was trying to get her out of her crate and she went, 2nd time was when i had to go out and get meds for my sick kid at the store(i did take her out before i left) and she had one accident. 
We got her a big old doggy bed today and she loves it i will upload pics of her in it she couldn't wait to take a nap in it.

this week begins training for stay, and lie down as well as leash training.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are the new bed pics


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I think it's amazing how much she loves a bed. Duke gets so hot and hates laying on warm objects or people.

What a cutie!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

What a nice bed!! She is a lucky girl. Pretty and lucky!


----------



## Aero540T (Dec 1, 2015)

What a cutie. Glad she likes it in there. I really need to consider an ex-pen for Thor. He's about the same age too


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Its great!!!! she is gated to the dinning room only but when i cant be right there with her like last night when i was making dinner shes in there safe playing and relaxing other times i leave the door open and she chooses to go in there to sleep.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what a cute name, Rosie Cotton, just as adorable as she is! Congrats! The puppy stage is a trying time indeed, but soon it will all be a distant memory and you'll have years or fun with your gorgeous golden


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

From yesterday

we went outside for 20 mins and she ran and ran and played, came inside sunk into the bed and went to sleep lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> From yesterday
> 
> we went outside for 20 mins and she ran and ran and played, came inside sunk into the bed and went to sleep lol


OMG. Luna sleeps the same way . So cute.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie's Instagram account https://www.instagram.com/rosiecotton_the_puppy/


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Those pics of Rosie sinking into her bed are super cute. I like to run Gigi daily bc it does seem to make her mellow like that?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes it makes Rosie so mellow she gets her zoomies out i try 2 times a day.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh my goodness what a cutie!!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Yes it makes Rosie so mellow she gets her zoomies out i try 2 times a day.


That's really good! Lucky Rosie!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I took Rosie to the vet today since i think she has a UTI we will get results tomorrow they have to send out the urine to their lab for more accurate results. 

She now weighs 10.8lbs so almost 11lbs up from 6.5lbs a little over 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Zoo irks*

[I have since added "zoomies" into my vocabulary. Every once in a while Lucy will run from one end of the house to the other, back and forth, back and forth. Yesterday I told her no more zoomies in the house. I through all three outside and she continued to do laps around the back yard. Does make for a better 'all night sleepQUOTE=IrisBramble;6256465]Yes it makes Rosie so mellow she gets her zoomies out i try 2 times a day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She was out 2x today getting all her Zoomies out lol then the grandparents came over and took her out again so she got a extra play outside lol She's passed out right now.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie does have a UTI so were gonna go pick up meds soon for her.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww sorry to hear! Hope she gets better soon!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Hope Rosie gets better quickly!! She is such a doll!!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Poor baby! I'm glad you are on top of things - getting everyone back to good health!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes  miss prancing pony is being spoiled, we took her to the pet store with us which she loves because everyone loves her lol.

We hid the pill in her food she was none the wiser she takes 2 pills a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Poor Rosie . Hope she's better soon.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Glad she takes her meds well! We hide Tanner's in his food too. Cooper always ate around his. It's so much nicer when they take it easy!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

My childhood dog was a female and she got UTI's all the time and we hid her pills in her food and she always found them, what a stinker.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Lucy too*

She had a weird fungus infection not to long ago so she had some real big horse pills. She ate them at first but it was not soon and dhe found them. I give them liver sausage with them in it when I have sneaky dogs, lol-- hope she gets over her I you quick. Too cute to be sick!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

We are having flurries today and i took out Rosie to go potty and she loves the snow was eating it running around. When it was time to go in i picked her up and she barked/growled at me and went for my face to bite, how do i react to that? i told her no and when we came up, i told her to lay down and she went on her bed and went to sleep, i didn't yell but what do i do?


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie enjoying a special pumpkin dog cookie!!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy 12 weeks old! Resting after a bath(needed one since she smells like urine)


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy 12 week from your sissy Luna


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*sideways*

I noticed my pictures upload sideways as well. I use an iphone or my ipad so I'm not sure why it does it but i found that if open the pic on your phone and click edit then done (without doing anything) it will upload right side up - She is adorable regardless, even up-side-down, lol - 



IrisBramble said:


> Here is our girl 9 weeks old today and I'm adjusting much better, it's better everyday and im sure in no time I'll feel much better about the whole thing.
> 
> Potty training is going great she's very good at going when we take her out, if she needs to go before we get her out she will bark about 50% of the time to let us know. She has maybe 1 accident a day, and that's usually small and when my kid leaves the room almost like she's mad he's leaving (SHE'S NEVER ALONE)
> 
> ...


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

All my photos are taken and uploaded from my Samsung note 5 not sure why but i try lol


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

1st picture is of my Rosie flying through the snow she's a little Falcor taken 1-26-16

2nd and 3rd pics were taken today 1-30-16 of the very lady like ways she likes to lay lol


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes doing ok so far she knows 

Sit
Her name
Beginning leash walking 
Going up stairs 
Going down stairs 

She's starting to come when called.

She finally starts puppy K tomorrow 
She is also getting a wash/dry/nail trim before the class so we have to drop her off a few hours early. We are all doing the class with her.

She is also going to go to daycare for the 1st time this week, either Tuesday or Wednesday not sure yet. If she likes it she will go every other week once a week for a month or so then once March hits she will go once a week maybe twice.

Potty training is 1 step forward 3 steps back anymore, today she peed 2x in the house and pooped once all after she was just out and went. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or if this is normal, she never alerts us to go out except sometimes to poop it's all our doing she goes out and goes. She will be 14 weeks on this coming Thursday.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love your pictures! Rosie gets to do a lot of new things this week!! Lucky her!
I have been very lucky with Bodie. He was really easy to housebreak. My 2 year old Nala was a challenge. I housebroke her in the winter too.

Have you tried the bells? That was a game changer for her. I couldn't get her to understand that she needed to do no 1 and 2 outside. I hung them next to front door and every time we went outside, I would show her how to ring them and say outside. She quickly learned how to do it herself. If you google it, there are tons of videos online that will take you step by step.

I understand your frustration! I was about to pull my hair out! Try it-really works!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

I loved these pictures! She is growing. I hope she enjoys her fun new activities this week!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies 

Rosie is at her bath appt now it's weird without her here, but we were able to clean out the dinning room and wash the floors and and all her blankets and beds, it was very easy without her here lol

I bought her a Kong and some stuff to put in it.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

She did good with her 1st puppy class, the other puppy is sort of aggressive with her trying to bite her, i think its just puppy biting(it was kinda hard biting though) but she is normally puppy friendly and she was so scared of this puppy and they are the same size the owners were embarrassed, the trainer said over the course of the class this should stop. the other puppy is very attached to his owners and when they had us switch he wouldn't do the command he cried to to back to owners, Rosie loved them and did the command and loved the treats.

she had her 1st bath at the groomer there today(same place the puppy class was at) we dropped her off at 1 and she stayed there till we had the puppy class at 4 she got her bath, dry, nails clipped, ears cleaned, teeth brushed and a bandanna lol they said she hated the nail trim but loved everything else, i will take her here for the time being i like the ladies that work there they fought over who was going to groom her lol

she is passed out right now, i will post a pic as soon as i get on my phone


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are a few photos from the last few days

The sleeping one is from 1-31-16 played out from puppy class

The other 2 are from today when I put her towel on the xpen and she was grabbing it like she was saying "mama that's my towel"


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

These are from outside today she had a stick lol saying "my stick"


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

She's so precious!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks  she's getting so big from 5 lbs when we brought her home to 16 lbs now


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Just an update I've been bad at keeping up with this thread and forgetting to take pics too i promise to get some up this week.

Rosie is doing so perfectly with house training now i know, there will mistakes and she is not fully trained but as of now at almost 15 weeks old she hasn't had a accident in almost a week and she now goes 3 hours in between each take out, which is so awesome and my knees thank her lol

puppy class yesterday went well another golden named Doug joined the class, the other dog(GS) is now much calmer and Rosie did wonderful with training she is now learning lay down. the other golden is so cute and only a week younger then her.

I'm hoping by the end of the class in a month she will be playing with Doug.

I also found another mom in my kids school that has a Golden the same age as Rosie and a family member in the same town we live in is getting her new Golden this weekend so there is potential for Rosie to have some playmates.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds like she is doing so well and will have a great time with her friends!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie is now 22lbs had her last set of puppy shots last week, and this coming Sunday graduates from her puppy level 1 class.

she is basically house trained except the occasional accident like yesterday when she peed on the floor without letting me know she had to go out since she was just out. most commands are coming along nicely the only one she needs more work with is the basic lay down command, its the only one she wont do without a treat almost in her mouth

Were taking her with us to FL for spring break(she is driving down with hubby on march 20th me and my kid fly in on the 23rd because i cant take him out of school early i have to wait till he goes on spring break, we will be down there till the 2nd when we start driving back) once we come back we will get her going with Puppy level 2 classes so she can take her Canine Good Citizen test, soon after that.

In the next week or so we are also starting puppy daycare, so she can get used to it for vacation since we will have to put her in a doggy daycare a few times while we visit Magic Kingdom, and go to 2 spring training games, so 3 days she will need care.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Have a nice vacation and enjoy Disney. Is Rosie going to the beach?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Amystelter said:


> Have a nice vacation and enjoy Disney. Is Rosie going to the beach?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope so!!!! Maybe in St. Augustine 

we have been trying to go to spring training games every year when my kid is on break from school and we cant go to that area without hitting Disney My kid loves that place as do it


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are some pics from our Lazy Sunday we spent in the living room snuggling shes become a mama's girl.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is a few more


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Lucky Rosie! Don't tell her sissy Rosie's going on vacation  ! We're going away next week without her  (though she's staying with my son and LOVES playing with his dog). I'm glad Rosie is doing well. Isn't it incredible how far they have come in such a short time! It was just 2 months ago we brought them home.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Lynn they have changed so much the 2 posts above have a few pics in them from this past sunday we must have cross posted 

any recent pics of Luna?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Love seeing the pics of Rosie, they look so much alike . Here's a pic of Luna last weekend. We took her to Lambertville, she met so many people and dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*



IrisBramble said:


> Anyone's puppy doing the whole growling/barking/nipping? If shes playing she will do it, if your holding her all of sudden she will do it, sometimes when we pick up to come inside (we live on the 2nd floor and it's impossible for her to climb themail stairs) she will do it then she does it with everyone but me and my kid it's almost like she knows I'm pack leader but still tries to challenge my husband, my sister, my mom.


Your Rosie is beyond adorable. It is totally normal the growling/barking/nipping.
She is TOO YOUNG for stairs. 
https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/dog-...or-issues/mouthing-nipping-and-biting-puppies


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Love seeing the pics of Rosie, they look so much alike . Here's a pic of Luna last weekend. We took her to Lambertville, she met so many people and dogs!


omg Lynn they are twins for sure, too cute!!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Your Rosie is beyond adorable. It is totally normal the growling/barking/nipping.
> She is TOO YOUNG for stairs.
> https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/dog-...or-issues/mouthing-nipping-and-biting-puppies


Thanks for the links!

She's been going up and down the stairs for almost 2 months just fine, thanks!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi
Luna and Rosie definitely still look like twins. I wondered if they would start to look less alike as they grew but that isn't happening. They are both so cute still but I cant believe how big they look. I am used to seeing 2 tiny tots, well at least compared to Albie , they still are. Scary how fast it is going! We have just bought him a 42 inch crate and this is the bed for it. He is sooo long! 
Anne


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

CarnelleyLamb said:


> Hi
> Luna and Rosie definitely still look like twins. I wondered if they would start to look less alike as they grew but that isn't happening. They are both so cute still but I cant believe how big they look. I am used to seeing 2 tiny tots, well at least compared to Albie , they still are. Scary how fast it is going! We have just bought him a 42 inch crate and this is the bed for it. He is sooo long!
> Anne


Oh dear he is so freaking cute, love his new bed!!! did you start allowing him to have a bed in his crate over night?


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Dawn

Yes we figured that since he has never had an accident in his crate that it was safe and this looked very comfy. He has the occasional accident when playing in the house but so rare now we figured it would be ok. Fingers crossed.
We are trying the toilet bells as he has started to scratch doors when he wants to go out. Well all I can say is he loves them! But not quite got the idea as he swipes with his paw and somehow always manages to unhook them from the door handle then he runs around the kitchen with them before dropping them at someones feet. Then he goes.... yes you guessed it ... to the door and scratches to go out. But looks cute doing it and so far he has defied our (minor efforts admittedly ) to secure the ribbon. He has started to bring us toys and balls so we can now play fetch which is good fun and he gets lots of praise for fetching things so maybe he just thinks the bells are a new fetch toy? 
Thinking of getting a hook higher up the door and tying the top of ribbon well out of reach at the weekend.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thats awesome!!!

Rosie the past week has been telling me if she needs to go before her scheduled time to go out (3-4 hours apart) she has potty bells but she plays with them more then uses them LOL she whines thats her way of letting me know, she just did it yesterday 10 mins before i was to take her out she whined and i took her out and sure enough she went right away.

its so awesome our pups are growing up!!!


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow Rosie is very clever, wish Albie would bark or whine to let us know he wants out rather than scratching. It is awesome how soon they learn and change definitely glad we settled on the breed for our new dog.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Now that we have had her almost 3 months im so glad we decided on this breed!!!!!!

Also Rosie graduated Puppy K level 1 yesterday the pics are on the Oct 2015 pups thread!


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Iris,
Sounds like things are going well! That's great!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, haven't seen you around for a awhile i hope all is well with Gigi!!

things are going well, 95% of the time Rosie is spot on with potty training

still cant leave her out all the time since she refuses to nap unless she is in her ex-pen so shes out for awhile then goes in for a nap then comes back out. cant wait till she out grows this stage and is trust worthy to be out 100% of the time.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi Dawn - I'm away on vacation (w/o Luna  ) and I logged on to get a Golden fix! What a big girl Rosie is becoming and it sounds like she's become a great addition to your family. I think you're going away soon. Have a great time with your family and hope Rosie has a nice vacation also  . We planned this trip way before we even knew there would be a new puppy in our future  (missing Luna terribly). Enjoy!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Lynn have a great Vacation, im sure Luna misses you too but im sure shes having fun with whoever is watching her 

cant wait to see pics of Rosie's sissy.


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Iris,
Been so busy lately. 

All is well. Gigi is doing good thank u! How is Rosie with your son? Are they best friends now? 

I posted pics on my thread.. Enjoyed ur pics of Rosie ?

Wishing u well


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

we have been super busy, i dont always update this thread. our business is heating up to its busy season, my health hasn't been that great and i have to have foot surgery in may and will be out or commission for 12 weeks, I've been teaching and running the business and taking care of my kid, and Rosie, and trying to plan my sons 10th b-day and hubby's 40th bday, plan summer vacation, and trying to plan out house remodels and new furniture. 


We love her, i have grown to be so attached to her she left today with my husband to drive to FL, we will join them as soon as my son starts his spring break in a few days, so on wed (this week the 23rd) we fly down for 10 days of vacation together. its just a few days apart but i cried when hubby sent me a pic of her playing with her ball in the hotel room i do miss her, my girlfriend i call her.

My son just loves her and she loves him but its still weird because he expects her to be his side kick and shes still in puppy mode. im sure that will change.

i post most of her pics on Instagram or FB ill try tomorrow and post pics from this weekend, playing outside and her grooming appt. this week is really busy, tomorrow i chaperon my sons 3rd grade school trip, i took a job on Tuesday and wed i have a doc appt and then get stuff ready to leave that night so if i cant get around to posting them i wont till i get a chance on the 2nd part of vacation.


if anyone wants to friend me on FB let me know my account is super private and i dont have many friends but i would welcome you GR friends.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

I was sure I'd commented already, but it doesn't look like I have! Rosie is absolutely gorgeous-- I love her colouring, and her name. It sounds like she's doing really well.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks, we get compliments all the time on her color.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Rosie's been on the road since Sunday morning with hubby driving to FL while me and my kid fly tomorrow

here are a few pics of her in hotel rooms 

1st one is from last night

2nd one is from just now


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are more pics 

1st one is of her playing ball on Sunday night 

2nd one is her looking out the window Monday morning

3rd one is her on a hike today with hubby.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe too cute . Rosie's on vacation! Have a great time.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Shes doing great in the car harnessed in and sleeps most of the time. hubby gets her out every 2 hours or so and stops at rest stops to walk her real good

in the hotel room the 1st night she did great, was spooked and barked a few times which she has NEVER barked but a few times ever. this dog is not a barker

in the hotel the 2nd night she had 3 pee accidents and was all messed up (she has been at home having pee accidents while out and about exploring the more rooms we let her into) so its partly not trained fully and the change. 

hubby lets her up in bed till she is crated at bedtime as usual (we took her crate) i cannot not do that when we get there, i will sneeze till the fall. i cannot sleep on sheets and pillows that she has been laying directly on.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw she is so cute! It's so fun getting to bring your dog with you when you travel!  when Ripley was younger, he always had more accidents the first couple of days as he adjusted. New routine and over stimulation is what seemed to do it for him. Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy 5 months to Rosie (and Luna) I cannot believe she is 5 months old, I'm guessing she weighs in the 30's we have a appt at the vet on Monday and we will schedule her spay for the end of April when she is 6 months old.

We're still on vacation were on the GA /FL line while hubby works till tomorrow then we go back to Orlando to visit Disney and do some outlet shopping we will be home by this Sunday night.

Here are some pics from the last few days on vacation.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> Happy 5 months to Rosie (and Luna) I cannot believe she is 5 months old, I'm guessing she weighs in the 30's we have a appt at the vet on Monday and we will schedule her spay for the end of April when she isn't months old.
> 
> We're still vacation were on the GA FL line while hubby works till tomorrow then we go back to Orlando to visit Disney and do some outlet shopping we will be home by this Sunday night.
> 
> Here are some pics from the last few days on vacation.


Rosie is beautiful . Your son is adorable too . How is Rosie feeling? I would have thought it was Luna. We're definitely going to have to get them together this summer . Enjoy the rest of your vacation


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Rosie is beautiful! Sounds like she is a great little traveler too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Rosie is just beautiful. Hope you all enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Rosie is beautiful . Your son is adorable too . How is Rosie feeling? I would have thought it was Luna. We're definitely going to have to get them together this summer . Enjoy the rest of your vacation


Absolutely I'd love to see them interact.

She's better but still tired she played for 15 mins then went for a nap, so she's still tired. No doggy daycare today tomorrow I'm taking her to petco for a bath they have a self serve room.


----------

